# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ VIDEO PANASONIC

## lefteris_gr

Καλημέρας σας ,
έχω ένα video panasonic με το οποιο έχω ένα πρόβλημα.
Αυτό που μου κάνει είναι ότι όταν βάλω να παίξει μέσα μία κασέτα αυτό αρχίζει και την " μασάει ".
Τι μπορεί να φταίει?

Σας Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ggr

Σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις και επειδη συνηθως το video ειναι καποιων ετων, χαλανε ολα τα ελαστικα μερη ιμαντες capstan pitch roller κτλ γι αυτο σου μασαει την κασετα. Αν βρεις σε καποιο καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων σετ ανταλλακτικων γι αυτο το βιντεο και εχεις την απαιτουμενη εμπειρια να το φτιαξεις εχει καλως, αλλιως θα πρεπει να απευθυνθεις σε καποιον τεχνικο. Παντως σε καθε περιπτωση δεν ξερω αν αξιζει να το επισκευασεις αφου πλεον με ελαχιστο κοστος μπορεις να παρεις ενα dvd recorder.

----------


## tsalik

Λευτέρη πες μας το μοντέλο για να βοηθήσουμε περισσότερο.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Τι μπορεί να φταίει?


τελικά το έφτιαξες?



Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## georgis

κοντευει 10ετια απο τοτε μιχαλη.

----------

